# unemployment determination



## grayjeep (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Wayne here....first time doing this.
need to know what the determination 0-0 means on my online unemployment filing? thank you


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there a number included that you can call and ask someone that really can give you the correct answer? You might even find the info you're asking for on their website if they have one.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

www.jfs.ohio.gov

You sure you came to the site you intended to?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have looked at the website since an acquaintance was having trouble filing.( I am a graduate engineer, now retired.) The website has a ton of information but is not at all User friendly. I think a CPA might be able to navigate thru it-albeit with great trepedation! It has many facts that refer you to a different area/link. You go there, read thru it and you hit a stonewall. It also assumes you have been unemployed previously and already have an established "account " complete with a " password" and "pin " number(which nowhere does it tell you how to create one for the first time applicant!) There is a toll free number to call for help, info, or to apply over the phone. My acquaintance has called the number repeatedly at different times of the day to get info and apply for UC but always gets amessage that all lines are busy and to "hold " which they did for up to an hour, only to get disconnected! Thus he came to me and asked for help since he can't afford a computer. Sorry to say, I was not able to help him due to all the built -in "roadblocks "!! Thank goodness I am retired, cannot be unemployed, and don't ever have to deal with this bureaucracy myself! It truly is total BS-and in my opinion, a nightmare.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

been on and off of unemployment for 30 years till I retired....never saw what you posted....better call them like what has been posted above....and call the home center not where you call to file your weekly claims.....and if you just opened it....it takes a few weeks....richmond heights is where i always called for personal good help


----------



## grayjeep (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. It has been a nightmare. I think I will give it another look. I have an Enrolled Agent in the family I might speak with.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

found an old statement(paper work) richmond heights processing's phone number is 866-576-0006 good luck hope it helps....man I need to clean the draw out sometime with all the older stuff in it....but you got lucky today


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps it is only difficult for the NEW/first time applicant who doesn't know "the ropes "! Maybe set up that way on purpose?!
Oh yeah, greyjeep, welcome to the site! You came to the right place --we'll take a shot at any topic!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Call your Congressman, or Senator.That's what I finally had to do. The system is set up for automation only.They really don't want to hear or talk to anyone .Good luck times are tough and now you have to jump thru flaming hoops just satisfy some one else.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Try this # 1-866-849-0029 ext.61026. got this # from Attorney Generals office. Hope it's still active.I talked to a live person at this #.It's been a while but might be helpful.


----------



## grayjeep (Dec 31, 2012)

Wayne here...thanks for all the replies...think i will give a day or two and see what happens...then i'll make some calls
again thanks...keep your line tight
see ya!


----------

